# Do you hike ski areas in the off season?



## Greg (May 15, 2006)

Feel free to discuss any ski areas you like to hike in the off season. The last hike I did at a ski area was up Mohawk, but I plan to poke around Sundown this season.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 15, 2006)

I do on ocassion, but Ms. Trailboss hates it so we don't do it that often.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (May 15, 2006)

I hike Jiminy Peak 4 or 5 times a summer. It's about 50 minutes from my house, we  hike up the left side, go over the ridge and down the right. Then the kids go on the rides, rock wall, alpine slide, etc. We do some swimming and head home. Nice way to spend a day.

I plan doing Whiteface this summer. That's pretty much a full day hike. It's the 6th highest high peak.


----------



## knuckledragger (May 15, 2006)

i live near Sugarbush and madriver and consider the ride line one of the finer hikes in the state. Also Mansfeild in the summer is something else. trying to walk down the top part of nose dive to get to the Haselton trail is a trip, it gives you an apreciation for the metal edges.


----------



## Ski Diva (May 16, 2006)

I like to hike up the back side of Okemo on the Healdville Trail. It's about 3 miles each way. You end up on the top of South Peak. There's an old fire tower at the top you can climb for great 360 views.


----------



## Vortex (May 16, 2006)

I like to ride the Gondola at Loon and walk down.  I prefer to hike regular trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2006)

Hiking down ski trails in the summer can be treacherous considering the pitch and grass-covered rip rap that most trails have.  Not good on the joints.


----------



## riverc0il (May 16, 2006)

all the time. last year i actually hiked ski locations more than regular hiking trails. i also enjoy hiking trails better for footing, but there are less interesting things to find on hiking trails.


----------



## gustmouse (May 16, 2006)

No I don’t hike ski trails, but I'd might if I skied. Hiking trails have a more varied foot path. So to keep it interesting for the feet it’s probably better to hike on trails.
A flat smooth section, then a steep rocky section then cross a brook or stream, do it all over again in any order. Then add some rain and the feet become real happy!
Everything is wet and slippery, the rivers are running faster and deeper. Then with some luck the clouds will break as you come out of the trees.The summit appears and the views abound. Then it’s time to turn around and even down the same trail it’s different for the feet! Ok now my feet are swollen and hurt, but they are happy!


----------



## awf170 (May 16, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I like to ride the Gondola at Loon and walk down.  I prefer to hike regular trails.



Yuck, like trailboss said going down on flat grassy slopes is so much stress on the joints.  Why not hike up then take the gondi down, better on your joints and a better work out.


----------



## MichaelJ (May 16, 2006)

Oddly enough, I've done several ski area mountains, but never by the ski areas themselves. 

Wildcat I came across the top of the ridge on the AT. Sugarloaf I did via the spur trail from the AT. Tecumseh (Waterville Valley) I went up the hiking trail on the side. Ellen (Sugarbush) I came across the top of the ridge on the Long Trail. Cannon via several different trails. Over the top of Saddleback in the AT. Over the top of Mansfield on the Long Trail.


----------



## Mike P. (May 20, 2006)

I've only done Sugarloaf when CVR was impassable to cars back in the mid to late 90's.  Trails designed for speed going downhill on skis are not any good for joints.  If ou are planning on doing these, it's okay to switchback on the slpoes, after all most skiers turn on the trails too.


----------

